# Lesertest: Zehn DDR3-Kits mit 2x 1.024 MiByte von Aeneon



## Daniel_M (16. Juli 2008)

Zehn Leser haben die Gelegenheit jeweils ein DDR3-Kit von Aeneon zu testen. Anschließend dürfen Sie die Module behalten.

Dabei verteilen wir fünfmal das *XTUNE DDR3-1600 2GB Kit *sowie fünfmal das *XTUNE DDR3-1866 2GB Kit *an die besten Bewerber. Das 1866er-Pärchen ist noch nicht verfügbar, Sie bekommen die Module also vor allen anderen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die wichtigsten Daten:

XTUNE DDR3-1600 2GB Kit*
- 2x 1.024 MiByte
- DDR3-1600
- 9-9-9-27
- 1,5 Volt
- XMP und EPP 2.0

*
XTUNE DDR3-1866 2GB Kit*
- 2x 1.024 MiByte
 - DDR3-1866
 - 10-10-10-30
 - 1,5 Volt
- XMP und EPP 2.0

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
- Ihr braucht ein *Mainboard mit DDR3-Unterstützung*
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Speicher und Overclocking haben
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über den Speicher auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in der Ausgabe 10/2008 veröffentlicht
  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr den Speicher nicht weiterverkaufen
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Module beim Tester


Eine formlose Bewerbung als Antwort auf dieses Posting genügt. Bitte macht Angaben zu den Teilnahmebedingungen und warum ihr ein X-Tune-Kit testen wollt und bitte listet eure Komponenten auf (CPU, Mainboard, bisheriger Speicher etc.). Die Bewerbung ist bis zum *24.07.2008* möglich.


----------



## jetztaber (16. Juli 2008)

Testbasis wird das Asus P5E3 Premium WiFi-AP mit meinem guten alten E6700 sein oder, wenn bis dahin für vernünftiges Geld erhältlich, einem E8600.

Zentraler Dreh- und Angelpunkt des Tests ist dieser Post: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ontroller-und-warum-der-fsb-sterben-muss.html

Letzten Endes geht es also um Sinn und Unsinn von DDR3-Speicher bei der gegenwärtigen (FSB-) Prozessorarchitektur von Intel.

Dazu soll dieses Schema dienen. Es wird selbstverständlich von mir an die dann aktuelle Aufgabenstellung angepasst. Im wesentlichen werde ich, von den Standardeinstellungen des Systems (Default-Werte) im Bios ausgehend, verschiedene, möglichst sinnvolle OC-Einstellungen mit den entsprechenden Ergebnissen darstellen. Beispiel:



[SIZE=-2]CPU-Takt & FSB : Dram[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]Speicher Takt[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]Speicher Timings[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]Everest Lesen[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]Everest Schreiben[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]Everest Latenzen[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]Quake 3 Timedemo[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]3DMark2001SE[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]SuperPi Mod 1M[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]6 x 424 3:5[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]717 MHz[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]7-7-7-20 1.5V[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]8875 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]6833 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]60.0 ns[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]717 fps[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]27626[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]21.01 s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]6 x 466 3:5[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]800 MHz[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]7-7-7-20 1.8V[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]9907 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]7650 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]54.0 ns[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]803 fps[/SIZE]​
|||
[SIZE=-2]6 x 483 1:2[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]917 MHz[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]7-7-7-20 2.0V[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]10276 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]7320 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]51.1 ns[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]792 fps[/SIZE]​
|||
[SIZE=-2]6 x 400 2:3[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]652 MHz[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]6-6-6-18 1.5V[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]9152 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]6919 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]57.7 ns[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]739 fps[/SIZE]​
|||
[SIZE=-2]6 x 450 2:3[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]666 MHz[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]6-6-6-18 1.7V[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]9286 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]7097 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]57.3 ns[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]748 fps[/SIZE]​
|||
[SIZE=-2]6 x 466 5:8[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]750 MHz[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]6-6-6-18 1.9V[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]9883 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]7452 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]53.4 ns[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]791 fps[/SIZE]​
|||
[SIZE=-2]6 x 474 3:5[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]800 MHz[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]6-6-6-18 2.0V[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]10247 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]7626 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]51.7 ns[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]804 fps[/SIZE]​
|||
[SIZE=-2]6 x 416 1:2[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]814 MHz[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]6-6-6-18 2.0V[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]9154 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]6492 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]56.9 ns[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]716 fps[/SIZE]​
|||
[SIZE=-2]6 x 469 3:4[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]549 MHz[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]5-5-5-15 1.5V[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]8439 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]6546 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]60.1 ns[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]704 fps[/SIZE]​
|||
[SIZE=-2]6 x 480 3:4[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]600 MHz[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]5-5-5-15 1.8V[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]8883 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]7168 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]59.1 ns[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]754 fps[/SIZE]​
|||
[SIZE=-2]6 x 426 2:3[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]666 MHz[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]5-5-5-15 2.0V[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]9329 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]7070 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]56.0 ns[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]757 fps[/SIZE]​
|||
[SIZE=-2]6 x 436 2:3[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]684 MHz[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]5-5-5-15 2.0V[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]9624 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]7261 MB/s[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]54.5 ns[/SIZE]​
|
[SIZE=-2]767 fps[/SIZE]​
|||
Schreiben kann ich, allerdings noch viel besser kann ich sowohl Gedanken als auch Inhalte formulieren und strukturieren. Und an den notwendigen Rückschlüssen und Folgerungen wird es selbstverständlich auch nicht fehlen. Um das ganze abzurunden, werde ich ein paar schöne Fotos machen und das garantiert nicht mit meinem Handy.

Unter dem Strich erscheint mir dies als eine sehr interessante Aufgabe, zumal man den Speicher ja dann zukünftig auf einem Nehalem-Board vergleichen könnte. Das nenne ich einen echten Mehrwert!

Vielleicht schafft das X-Tune DDR3 1866 Kit die magische Grenze von FSB 500... Board und CPU sind mit dabei. Und so gehts los:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gemil (16. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit um eines der DDR3 Kits. Es würde bei mir einen Platz auf einem Foxconn BlackOps X48 bekommen. Das Board ist noch nicht in meinem Besitz, ist allerdings gestern Abend in einem Online Shop gekauft worden.
Ich war bisher im Besitz von mehreren Speicher Kits, DDR2 sowie DDR3. Darunter auch einige teure exemplare von z.b. Cellshock. (Auflistung findet ihr unten)

Selbstverständlich erfülle ich auch die anderen Bedingungen. Ich habe eine Canon Powershot A550. Auf Wunsch kann ich von einem Freund eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera ausleihen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen diesen Bericht zu verfassen, es ist in gewisser Hinsicht eine Ehre für mich.

"Warum möchtest du unbedingt diesen Speicher testen?"

Die hat mehrere Gründe. Wie wahrscheinlich jeder Tester freue ich mich, etwas praktisch "geschenkt" zu bekommen. Allerdings würde ich auch sehr gerne etwas zu der PCGH beitragen, da es einfach eine große Ehre ist für so einen ausführlichen Test ausgewählt zu werden. 
Durch das Foxconn BlackObs habe ich eine sehr gute Grundlage um den Speicher zu testen und zu übertakten. Ich schätze, da die Spannung des Rams in Vergleich mit anderen Modulen (1,8 - 1,9V) eher gering ausfällt (1,5V), bietet der Speicher sehr viel Potenzial nach oben, was ich effektiv nutzen möchte mit dem Board. Ich hatte vor mir im nächste Monat, weiter 2GB DDR3 in meinem Rechner zu stecken. Dieser Test gibt mir die gelegenheit auf den Kauf zu verzichten. 

Mein Computer:

Intel Q9450
Foxconn BlackOps X48
2x ATi Radeon HD 4870
Corsair XMS3 DHX 2GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 

Was ich bisher an Speicher hatte:

- OCZ 2GB DDR2 "SLI Ready" CL5
- G.Skill 2GB DDR2 CL4
- Cellshock 2GB DDR2 1066er CL5
- Cellshock 2GB DDR2 1000er CL4
- Adata 2GB DDR2 800er CL4
- Corsair 2GB DDR3 1600 CL9
- Corsair 2GB DDR3 1600 CL7
- OCZ Gold 2GB DDR3 1333 CL9
- Geil Dragon Series 4GB DDR2 CL5

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Gerrit P.

P.S.: Entschuldigung falls einige Rechtschreibfehler zu finden sind, ich hab gerade keine Zeit mir den Text nochmal durchzulesen

P.P.S.: Wie man nun an meinem Avatar sehen kann ist das BlackOPS heil bei mir eingetroffen und somit bin ich fertig für den Test. Der CPU Kühler wird demnächst allerdings noch gegen eine Wasserkühlung ausgetauscht


----------



## mFuSE (16. Juli 2008)

10 Kits und bisher 2 Anwärter? 

mm... eigentlich würde es mich schon reizen wie "toll" DDR3 denn wirklich ist .... auchwenn 2GB schon arg wenig sind ... aber gut .. für WinXP reichts 


Als Testplattform hätte ich mein _geliebtes _Gigabyte P35C-DS3R ...
Das besondere an dem Ding: Es kann DDR2 und DDR3 .. damit hätte man also den direkten Vergleich zwischen DDR2 und DDR3.


Als DDR2 Speicher zum Vergleichen habe ich (hier und zum testen bereit):



*4096MB-Kit Mushkin SP2-6400, CL5*
*PC1000 DDR2 Ram - 2GB GEIL kit*


Vor allem mit dem GEIL Speicher dürften sich Timing und Takt mäßig interessante Vergleiche ziehen ...
Ich würde das im Vergleich setzten: lookbeyond.de - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - P35 Ramtakt?


Ausrüstung:
- Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
- CPU E4400 @ 3.5Ghz, E2180
- Tagan U15-430, Corsair VX450, Zalman ZM360B
- HD3450, 7900GTX 9800GTX


----------



## AMDSempron (16. Juli 2008)

Top, ich könnt mich auch bewerben und testen wie die Teile sich als Schmuck machen. 

Schon toll wenn man merkt wie tief man hängt: Ich hab 3x 512MB 2.5-4-4-8 400er im PC :x
Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr ja mir welche von euren ausrangierten schicken...


----------



## lordofthe1337 (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich würde denn Speicher auf meinem Asus Maximus Extreme in Verbindung mit meinem C2D E6850, einem Pentium 4 524  und evtl. E7200 auf Herz und Nieren prüfen. OC erfahrung habe ich schon gesammelt, vor allem aber mit älterer Hardware.
 Es würden vorraussichtlich eine Asus 8800GTS 512 sowie eine Sapphire Radeon HD2400Pro zu Einsatz kommen.

 Ich bin überzeugt mit diesen Modulen höhere Leistung in Benchmarks (SuperPi usw.) zu erreichen als mit den bereits vorhandenen  Team Group Xtreem "TXDD2048M1333HC7DC" DIMM's oder mit dem OCZ "OCZ3V13332GK" Kit. Ich würde außerdem die Kompatibilität zu den vorhandenen Riegeln prüfen.
 Ich hoffe ich habe mit deiser Bewerbung bewiesen dass Ich ordentlich schreiben kann. Bilder sind Dank einer 6Mp Sony Cyber-Shot W50 Digitalkamera und einem Stativ auch kein Problem.
Gruß
lordofthe1337


----------



## u22 (16. Juli 2008)

Bewerbung als Lesertester für DDR3 RAM.


Hallo.


Würde gern eines der DDR3 Kit´s für PCGH Extreme Testen.


Bin 27 Jahre alt und seit 2 Jahren aktiv  im Bereich übertakten tätig.  Habe bereits Erfahrung mit vielen CPU Sockeln machen können. ( 939,775, AM2+) Auch habe ich bereits schon DDR, DDR2 und DDR3 Rams übertaktet. Habe auch Erfahrungen mit Extremkühlung. Mit Kokü und auch Dice habe ich schon mehrmals gebencht. Kommendes Wochenende kommt die Erfahrung mit LN2 dazu.



Übersicht:
DDR
2x 1GB G.Skill GBHZ PC4000 auf 290MHz bei 3-4-3-5
2x512MB Corsair 270MHz bei 2-2-2-5
und noch einige andere

DDR2
2x 1GB G.Skill PC6400 GBHZ
2x 1GB Mushkin PC8500 600MHz bei 5-4-4-12
2x 1GB Cellshock PC8000 612MHZ bei 4-4-4-4
2x 2GB Mushkin PC6400 550MHz bei 5-5-5-15

DDR3
2x 1GB Cellshock PC3-14400 
2x 1GB Mushkin XP3-14400


Hardware steht folgende zur Verfügung:

- Asus P5E3 ws pro  X38  (Wird demnächst durch ein X48 DDR3 Board abgelöst)
- QX9650 und E8500 um max Takt optimal zu ermitteln (E8600 sobald erhältlich)
- Kühlung für CPU (Luft/Wasser/Kokü)
- Aktuell 2GB Kit Mushkin XP3 14400 8-7-6-21  läuft bei mir mit 7-6-5 15 bei 940 32m stabil
- Grafikkarte aktuell 2x HD4870 und x1600 pro für CPU Benches
- Betriebssysteme stehen XP, Vista 64Bit und Server08 zur Verfügung

Als Kamera habe ich eine Fuji FinePix S5800.



Habe vor einer Weile für ehemals Area3d.ch Artikel geschrieben und denke das ich der richtige dafür bin. Ebenso könnt ihr meine Erfahrungen im Übertakten in meinem HWBot Profil betrachten. hwbot.org - u22's benchmark profile


Paar kleine Reviews von mir:
[Sammelthread] Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4 - XtreMod.com Forum
[Review] AMD Phenom X4 9750 Sockel-AM2+ - XtreMod.com Forum
[Review] DFI RS 482 Infinity mATX Board - XtreMod.com Forum
[Review] Thermalright XP-120 - XtreMod.com Forum
[Review] Be Quiet BQT P5-470W – S 1.3 - XtreMod.com Forum



Falls noch irgendwelche Fragen zu meiner Person oder sonstiges sein sollten, einfach fragen. 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Frank Hempel


----------



## monster23 (16. Juli 2008)

Hi, ich möchte mich ebenfalls gerne für diesen Test bewerben. Ich besitze zwar derzeit noch kein DDR3 Mainboard allerdings wird eines der unten angeführten Boards bestellt. Welches genau weiß ich noch nicht.

*MSI X48C Platinum*

*MSI P45D3 Platinum*

An OC Erfahrung bringe ich schon etwas mit. Meine derzeitige Hardware beläuft sich auf einen Q9300er der mit 3450 MHz läuft sowie ein MSI P45 Neo2 FR Mainboard. Erweitert wird das ganze wie gesagt um ein neues Mainboard und um einen Pretested Core2Duo E7200.

Digitale Fotos sind für mich natürlch kein Problem.

Meine letzten Speicherkits waren:

Super Talent DIMM Kit 2GB PC2-6400U CL4-4-3-8 (DDR2-800)
Corsair XMS2 DIMM Kit 2GB PC2-6400U CL4-4-4-12 (DDR2-800)
GeIL Ultra DIMM Kit 2GB PC2-6400U CL4-4-4-12 (DDR2-800)
Edition DIMM Kit 2 x 2GB Kit PC2-6400U CL4-4-4-15 (DDR2-800)
Corsair XMS2 DHX Series DIMM 2 x 2GB  PC2-6400U CL5-5-5-18 (DDR2-800)

 Warum ich den Speicher Testen will?

Bis heute habe ich keine Ahnung wie sich DDR3 gegen DDR2 schlägt, zumindest kann ich dies nicht aus persönlicher Erfahrung sagen. Vorallem rüste ich meinen PC auf da ich immer interessiert bin an neuer Hardware und deren Leistung. Von meinen DDR2 Speichern konnte mich eigentlich bis zum Schluss nicht wirklich einer überzeugen, ich hoffe bei DDR3 sieht es dann wieder ähnlich wie bei meinen alten DDR1 SuperTalents aus.

Also falls Ihr noch Speicher für mich übrig habt würde ich mich freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christoph


----------



## tjdg (16. Juli 2008)

Die Voraussetzungen kann ich erfüllen, meine aktuellen Komponenten sind:

CPU: C2D 6450
MB: Intel DP45SG
Speicher: OCZ S.O.E. DDR3-1066 1GB

Leider viel zu wenig Speicher für Vista 64 Bit und Battlefield 2, aber mehr lag finanziell noch nicht drin ^^

Ich hab aber auch die Möglichkeit den Speicher auf der Arbeit in anderen Systemen zu testen.

OC Kenntnisse kann ich bisher von meinem alten DDR 2 System vorweisen, hab da so manches mal an den Timings geschraubt, vielleicht auch manchmal zuviel.

Teilnahmebedingungen angenommen.

Würde mich freuen!

Grüße


----------



## herde (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo ich würde mich auch gerne mal einen Lesertest durchführen!!

Leider habe ich noch kein DDR3 Board aber da ich schon immer wissen wollte ob DDR3 zurzeit schneller ist als DDR2 und wie gut sich der Speicher übertakten lässt, würde ich mir sofort ein DDR3 Board kaufen wenn ich den Speicher testen dürfte!!

Zurzeit habe ich einen Q9450 @3,7 GHz (habe auch schon 4 GHz getestet), 4x 1 GB G.Skill F2-6400PHU2 Speicher @460 MHz und ein Asus P5Q Deluxe!!

Ich denke mein aktueller Speicher eignet sich sehr gut zum Vergleich mit dem XTUNE DDR3 Speicher!!

Digitale Fotos sind natürlich auch kein Problem!!

Also steht dem Test nichts mehr im Weg!!

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich den Speicher testen könnte!!

Gruß
herde


----------



## Lankor (17. Juli 2008)

Bewerbung : 

Ich möchte mich hiermit um eines der Aeneon Speicherpärchen bewerben.

Natürlich habe ich erfahrungen in OC von Hardware Komponenten aller Art.
Bin selbst auch versückt genug Hardware bis an ihre Grenze zu treiben
bzw. ist es sehr interessant für mich wo das Ende liegt.

Privat wird mein System mit nur leicht erhöhten Taktraten betrieben
und meist nur auf LAN's oder zu Benchmarktests übertaktet.

Zur Zeit habe ich ein OCZ3P16002GK Pärchen verbaut das sich aber sehr
schwer tut beim übertakten, was mich sehr enttäuscht hat da ich 
mir von ihnen mehr erhofft hatte.

Bilder sind kein Problem, mach hobbymässig sehr viele Bilder 
und besitze eine Fuji FinePix S6500fd mit der man sehr gut 
Bilder aller Art machen kann.

Mein System :

MB : ASUS Maximus Extreme (habe es wegen seiner guten OC eigenschaften)
CPU : E8400 @ 3,4Ghz (bis 4,2Ghz ohne Probleme getestet)
Speicher : 2x 1GB OCZ DDR3 Speicher 7-7-7-24
Graka : 1x GeForce 6600GT (meine Radeon 3870 X2 habe ich verkauft da ich Platz für die kommende 4870 X2 brauchte ^^)

Als Betreibsysteme nutze ich WIN XP PRO mit SP2 sowie WIN VISTA Ultimate 64Bit.
Kann mich einfach nicht von XP trenne. XD

Somit Teilnahme bedingungen gelesen sowie angenommen und deren vorraussetztung sollte damit auch erfüllt sein.
Das warum : da ich sehr gerne mit HArdware rum experimentiere. ^^

Würde mich freuen mit testen zu dürfen 

mfg

Lankor


----------



## nemetona (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mich hiermit für den DDR3 Lesertest bewerben.
Ich sehe fast alle nötigen Voraussetzungen, in vollen Umfang, als erfüllt,
ausser das ich kein Board für DD3-Ram habe, aber dieser Zustand lässt sich 
ja zum Glück ändern, da ich sowiso den Umstieg auf ein Board mit PCI-E 2.0
Unterstützung schon näher ins Auge gefasst habe, wäre es möglich gleich zu einen Model mit DDR3 Unterstützung zu greifen.

Ich denke mein Q6600-G0 @ 3,4GHz, eine GeForce 9800GX2 und ein RAID 0 aus 2 150er Raptoren sind genau die richtige 
Basis, um den Ram an seine Leistungsgrenze zu treiben 

Meine Erfahrungen im Bereich Overclocking, reichen zurück, bis zum Super Sockel 7, welcher mit einen AMD K6-3 450MHz bestückt war, dessen CPU Abdeckung demontiert wurde, woraus eine besseren Wärmeableitung resultierte, da der Kühler direkten Kontakt mit dem Silizium hatte.
Damals wurden auf dem Asusboard die nötigen Einstellungen für Spannungen, Multi´s und FSB-Takt noch per Jumperstellung direkt auf dem Board vorgenommen. Das waren noch Zeiten 

Seither habe ich so ziemlich jede Hardware, die mir zwischen meine Finger kam, und sei es nur kurz für einen Test, an ihre Taktgrenzen geführt.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn ihre Wahl auf mich fällt.
MfG, nemetona


----------



## Ghostrider-1 (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich bin 38 Jahre alt und habe seit 25 Jahre Computer erfahrung.Mit 13 habe ich schon ein Computerkurs in der Schule besucht und einen Commodore VC 20 gehabt und schon damals Resetknöpfe etc. an den Computer gebastelt und Basic gelernt.
Heute habe ich ein Striker II Extreme und ein Q6600 mit eine GTX 280,
OCZ PC3-10666 REAPER DDR3 Kit,2X 150GB WD Raptor und eine X-ICE Wasserkühlung alles Verbaut in einen Thermaltake Xaser VI VG4000BNS.
Ich denke mal das es sich um eine sehr gute Plattform zum Testen handelt.
Ich würde mich über eine Positive endscheidung sehr freuen.
Zeit zum Testen habe ich in Moment auch.
Genug erfahrung mit OC habe ich natürlich auch.
Eine Minolta z3 kann ich auch meins nennen und somit für gute Bilder sorgen.

Den Bericht und die Versuche werden mit gewissen und sorgfalt erstellt.
Mich würde auch Interessieren wie sich schon mein altes Kit mit den Neuen verhalten wird,wird natürlich auch einzelt getestet.

MFG -Ghostrider-1


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für euren DDR3-Lesertest bewerben. 

Ich würde mich freuen für euch diesen Speicher zu testen und einen Artikel darüber zu schreiben. Mir macht es spaß neue Sachen zu testen und sie bis an ihre Leistungsgrenzen zu bringen. Weiterhin würde es mir freude bereiten etwas für die Gemeinschaft zu tun und mit diesem Test vielleicht möglichen DDR3-Interessierten diesen Speicher somit zu empfehlen. Weiterhin würde ich mich auch mit der Frage befassen wollen, was DDR3-Speicher mommentan bringt und ob sich der umstieg schon lohnt.

Eine entsprechendes Mainboard mit DDR3-Support steht sofort zur verfügung. Ein Asus P5E3 soll vorraussichtlich als Test-Board dienen. Ich scheue aber keine Kosten und Mühen und würde auch noch ein P5Q3 Deluxe kaufen. 

Erfahrung mit Speicher und Overclocking habe ich. Meine letzten Speicher an die ich Hand angelegt habe waren:
2x 2GB OCZ DDR2-800 xtc Platium @ DDR2-1000 5-5-5-15
2x 2GB Muhskin DDR2-1066 @ 1128 5-5-5-15 (mehr macht der Speicher einfach nicht)
2x 1GB DDR2-1000 Micron D9GKX @ DDR2 1336 5-5-5-15 2,7V
2x 2GB G.Skill DDR2-1000 @ DDR2-1066 6-6-5-18 (untakt freudiger Speicher)

Als CPU's kann ich einen Q9450, E8400, Celeron S420 und einen E2180 zum Einsatz bringen, es würde aber alles auf den E8400 raus laufen.

Über eine ordentliche "Schreibe" verfüge ich. Dies könnt Ihr hier im Forum anhand eines Tagebuch's und einigen Lesertest's sehen.

Auch das machen/erstellen von Foto's ist kein Problem. Ein paar kostproben meiner Bilder findet Ihr z.B. im "Der Lukü ***Bilderthread***" oder im "Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< Thread".


Besonder freuen würde ich mich, die Speicher zu testen, denn ich fänd es klasse wenn nicht nur ich, sondern auch all meine Freunde meinen Name einmal in der PCGH lesen würden. Allein das ist die Arbeit schon wert und ist eine riesen Ehre. 


Gruß Jan

//Kleinere Überarbeitungen nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Juli 2008)

Nunja, ich würde mich auch absolut gerne bewerben, aber ich habe "noch" kein DDR 3  Board...

Mal schauen wann ich mir eins zulege, vielleicht nächste Woche, evtll. nach dem Lesetest..wer weiss.....abwarten..

Dann wünsche ich natürlich allen Bewerbern viel Glück..


----------



## Vln_Thomas (17. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte mich hiermit um einen Lesertest für ein DDR3-Speicherkit der Firma Aeneon bei Ihnen bewerben.

Ich besitze eine langjährige PC-Erfahrung und habe schon etliche Rechner selber zusammen gebaut. Mittlerweile kenne ich mich auch mit dem Thema OC meines Erachtens gut aus, nicht zuletzt weil ich mich durch Foren wie PCGH-X oder der Awardfabrik in die Materie eingearbeitet habe. 

Meine Prioritäten beim OC zielen eher auf ein gutes 24/7 Setup ab, als Rekorde zu brechen. 

Durch meine aktuell verbaute Hardware habe ich die interessante Möglichkeit mit Hilfe des Gigabyte EP35C-DS3R, DDR2 sowie DDR3 Speicher direkt auf einem Board zu testen und somit genaue Aussagen über Leistungszuwächse oder mögliche Verluste zu treffen.

Meine Hardware sieht derzeit wie folgt aus:

Intel E6750 @ 3504MHz bei 1,296V
Gigabyte EP35C-DS3R
BFG 8800GT OC @ 702/1728/1008MHz cooled with Acellero S1
Samsung SP2504C
2*2GB OCZ Platinum DDR2 1066 5-5-5-18 @ 1098 5-5-5-15
Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Auswahl freuen. Es wäre zwar mein allererster Lesertest überhaupt, aber ich denke ich verfüge über die nötigen Vorraussetzungen um diesen gut und zufriedenstellend durchzuführen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Vln_Thomas


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (17. Juli 2008)

Alle Vorausetzungen erfüllt.


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. Juli 2008)

Schade, würde mein PC DDR3 unterstützen, würde ich liebend gerne mitmachen 
Naja...kann man nix machen. Euch anderen gutes Gelingen und viel Glück!


----------



## Otys (20. Juli 2008)

Ich möchte mich beim Lesertest bewerben. Mein System habe ich mir Anfang des Jahres selbst zusammen bebaut und gehört jetzt zur Oberen Mittelklasse . 

Asus Maximus Extrem
Geforce 8800 GT
2024 MB DDR 3 
Intel Q 6600

   Mfg Lothar


----------



## mohr (24. Juli 2008)

So, möcht mich dann auch mal bewerben

Also erstmal zu mir, bin Berufsschüler und mach eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker im Bereich Systemintegration, 19 Jahre alt und stets an neuer Hardware interessiert.

Zu meinem System:
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L (würde für den Test natürlich auf ein Asus P5QC oder ein Asus P5Q3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP@n umsteigen  )

Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 3,2 GHz 168h primestable (wird nächste woche durch einen q6600 oder q9450 ersetzt)
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Gainward Bliss 9600 GT PCX 1024MB(nVidia GeForce 9600 GT )
Corsair CM2x2048-6400C4DHX (also 4GB CL4)
Creative X-Fi Sound

Falls ich bei dem Leser-Test mitmachen dürfte wäre das perfekt, da mit ich sowieso aufrüsten wollte, und warum nicht direkt auf DDR3

Digitale Fotos kann ich in 7,2 Mega-PXL erbringen.

Erfahrungen habe ich bei DDR2 Speichern auch mit:
- Corsair (TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF, Dominator Serie)
- OCZ (OCZ2P8004GK, XTC Platinum)

und natürlich noch mit einigen weiteren Speichern, mit denen ich bei meinem Schülerpraktikum gearbeitet habe. 

Mit Overclocking habe ich auch nicht grad wenig Erfahrungen, habe damals z.B. auch den PentiumD 805 auf 3,8~4 GHz angehoben (4,2 war leider nicht 48h primestable), sowie meinen jetzigen 4300 von 1,8GHz auf 3,2GHz.

Bei einem Lesertest habe ich bisher leider noch nicht mitgemacht, aber ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, demnächst ein XTUNE DDR3-1600 2GB Kit oder ein XTUNE DDR3-1866 2GB Kit zu testen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Christian


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. Juli 2008)

hm...ich würde mich an dieser stelle jetzt auch für einen lesertest bewerben, aber da ich ein AMD board habe bin ich hier natürlich sehr im nachteil...


----------



## McZonk (24. Juli 2008)

Kurz vor Schluss folgt auch noch meine Bewerbung:

Als Testplattform steht derzeit das P5E64 WS Evolution von Asus in Verbindung mit einem Q6600 (QX9650 wenn die RMA endlich durch ist) zur Verfügung. 

Mein Hauptaugenmerk würde ich gezielt auf maximale Übertaktbarkeit legen, welche mit Sicherheit durch den Quadcore Prozessor begrenzt wird. Daher fände umfangreiches Latenztuning auch noch den Weg in den Bericht. Näheres kann aber dann, wie in den Vorraussetzungen beschrieben, mit der Redaktion abgesprochen werden.

Mit Speicher-OC beschäftige ich mich intensiv seit dem Sockel939 und konnte seither auch schon mit diveresen Chipsatz/Speicherkombinationen Erfahrung sammeln (DDR1: nF4/875P; DDR2: i975x/i965/P35; DDR3: P35/790i/X48).

Als Referenz stehen aktuelle Mushkin XP3-14400 Riegel mit Micron D9JNM Bestückung zur Verfügung. Fotos werden mit einer Nikon D40 gemacht.

"Redaktionelle" Erfahrung habe ich bereits bei mehrjähriger Mitarbeit beim Onlinemagazin 3DChip sammeln können. Artikel für die Community zu schreiben bereitet mir großen Spass. Sodass ich freie Minuten gerne für diese Tätigkeiten opfere.

Über ein positives Feedback würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## memphis@Mg (24. Juli 2008)

So dann möchte ich mich hiermit auch Bewerben für das DDR3 Speicherkit!

Mein Nickname dürfte einiges sagen wenns um den Bereich OC geht! 
Aber noch mal kurz zu mir:
Ich bin 22 Jahre alt, habe mit dem Pc kontak seit dem ich 6 Jahre alt bin, seit dem 13-14 Lebensjahr habe ich mich immer mehr mit der Geschwindikeitssteigerung des Pc beschäftigt und bin nun auch im EXTREM bereich angekommen!

Erfahrung in erstellen von Test und Vergleichtest´s habe ich auch, testen würde ich per Everest,SISOFT Sandra, 3Dmarks und diverse Games wenns gewünscht wird!

Auserdem werde/könnte ich eine Gegenkit testen bzw zum Vergleich nutzen, es handelt sich dabei um ein CSX DDR3 Kit!

Getestet wird auf einem Asus Maximus Extrem und Eventuell auf einem ASUS P5E3 WS Pro was mir zur Verfügung gestellt werden kann! 

Als Prozzesoren kommen zum Einsatz ein Q6600 und E8500! 

Unterschiede zu DDR2 kann auch getestet werden!

Mfg Stefan allias Memphis@MG

P.s.: Ich habe schon erfahrung mit dem Hersteller Aeneon gesammelt hatte mehrere DDR2 Kits am laufen.


----------



## kmf (24. Juli 2008)

Kurz vor Abgabefrist möchte auch ich mich um ein X-Tune DDR3 1866 Kit bewerben. Ein 1600er Kit hab ich bereits. Bin gerade dabei einen neuen Rechner auf Basis eines Gigabyte P35T DQ6 auf die Beine zu stellen. *)

Da käme so ein anschließender Test gerade wie gerufen.

*) siehe Album


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich als Tester für die Aeneon DDR3 Speicher. 
Ich bin schon länger ein PCGHX Mitglied und Erfahrungen mit Speicher und deren Übertaktung sind auch vorhanden. Ich habe schon zwei Tests zum Thema Speicher verfasst: Link1 und Link2

Meine Schreibe ist eigentlich ganz in Ordnung und ich habe keine Probleme damit, in einen Erfahrungsbericht meine Eindrücke, Erlebnisse und Ergebnisse vom Aeneon-Speicher an die Community weiter zugeben.
Den Riegeln würde ich auf meinen neuen EP45T-DS3 ein Zuhause geben. 
Da das Mainboard als Basis für ein reines Benchsystem dient, werde ich die Speicherriegel durch alle hwbot relevanten Benchmarks schicken und zusätzlich werden noch ein paar Spiele im Testparkur eingebaut. Natürlich werde ich auch den Riegeln in Sachen Übertaktbarkeit, sowie auf geringe Latenzen bei festen RAM-Takt auf den Zahn fühlen, es sollen ja schließlich ein paar hwbot Punkte herausspringen .

Betrieben wird das System in den 3D und Spieletests von einen E8200, bei den 2D Benchmarks müssen sowohl der E8200, sowie der Celeron S 420 herhalten. Zusätzlich kann ich Vergleiche mit meinen Spiele/Arbeits-PC anstellen, der mit den 4 GiB DDR2-1000 G.Skill Kit läuft. Als Betriebsystem dient hauptsächlich Windows XP Professional, ich kann aber auch Vista Business 64 für Vergleiche heranziehen.
Es stehen mehrer Digitalkameras zur Verfügung, somit sind ordentliche Fotos kein Problem. Gegen die „Auflagen“ kein Verkauf und keine Veröffentlichungen während der Testzeit habe ich keine Einwände und bin damit einverstanden. 

Warum gerade ich als Tester fungieren sollte: 
Ich bin ein Mensch der Spaß am herumprobieren, ausprobieren und testen von neuen Sachen hat. Zudem lote ich gerne die Grenzen von der Hardware aus. Weiterhin bin ich ein objektiver Mensch der gewissenhaft arbeitet und kritisch ist. Ach so, als Student habe ich zum Testen und Benchen sehr viel Zeit.

Hier ist noch eine Liste meiner derzeitigen Hardware:
CPU: Intel C2D E8200, Intel Celeron S 420
Mainboard:Gigabyte EP45T-DS3, Gigabyte G33M-DS2R
Speicher: 1 GiB Aeneon DDR3-1066 CL7, G.Skill F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ, 1 GiB A-Data DDR2-667 CL5
Grafik: Palit 9600GT, XFX 7900GS 600M XXX
HDD: Seagate ST3250410AS (OS, Datenplatte), Maxtor 80GB S-ATA (Benchplatte)
Netzteil: Enermax PRO82+ 385W, Enermax Infiniti 650W
Betriebsystem: Windows Vista Business 64, Windows XP Pro

weitere Speicher in den letzten 12 Monaten:
-2 GiB Kit A-Data DDR2-800 CL4 Vitesta Extreme Edition
-1 GiB Aeneon DDR2-667 CL5
-1 GiB Kingston DDR2-667 CL5
-1 GiB Aeneon DDR-400 CL3 
-512 MiB Infineon DDR-333 CL2.5

So das war es von mir, über die Auswahl zum „Speicher-Tester“ eines Aeneon-Kits würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Schöne Grüße der Rain


----------



## Daniel_M (25. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank für die vielen guten Bewerbungen.

Ab heute ist keine Teilnahme mehr möglich, daher habe ich den Thread geschlossen. Ich benachrichtige die ausgewählten Lesertester per Privatnachricht oder E-Mail.


----------



## Daniel_M (8. August 2008)

Der Lesertest ist abgeschlossen. Vielen Dank für die sehr guten Beiträge.


----------

